# 2010 Gheenoe Rally



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

This year the rally is to be held in Everglades City, Fla. October 14th 15th 16th see you there.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

WOOHOO!!  Can't wait!!!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I will be there!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> I will be there!



You may need a DR's note....


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm dying to go.....can't wait.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Rally info is posted here in PDF format. 

http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12438


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

My mind is there but i physicaly be there on Saturday early AM.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> My mind is there but i physicaly be there on Saturday early AM.


Will I be hung if I wear my Ankona shirt? Lol


----------

